# Deepest Spot on RED RIVER



## NightWarrior

What's everyones deepest hole you have found on the red river? Tell if its fargo or grand forks... You don't have to give the location away just the depth ... Craig


----------



## River Rat

If my depth finder was correct the deepest spot ive found on the red in the fargo area is 30 feet deep. would like to get another depth finder out there to see if its true. Are all the big cats goin to the deep water now or what. Fished alot lately and cant seem to get on any big ones now adays.


----------



## 94NDTA

I don't know the exact location  But my buddy has a farm about 40 miles south on the red where it meets with a tributary/river/stream (I forget) He says it's about 30 feet deep in the hole there.


----------



## swedeole

I graphed 42 feet on the big hairpin between Oslo and GF.

I've fished it twice now, but have yet to catch anything there besides goldeyes......it's too hard to get anything down there!


----------



## goosehunternd

42 feet is really deep heading north, I tried ice fishing around oslo and deepest spot I found with the vexilar was 10' in drilling 100+ holes. I put my boat in at north forks landing and headed north and the deepest spot I found was 12" were they dug out for the drainage ditch, middle of the river was mostly 3'. Below the point dam where it meets the red lake river there is a hole of 45'


----------



## chris lillehoff

Fargo---21ft, johnson park boat ramp, west a hundred yards

GF---30something, between oslo and manvel. Nothing in it but goldies.


----------

